# Weatherby



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Just picked up a Weatherby PA-08 at a gun show. I don't know anything about it, but I know I spent about 80$ more than I should've . I don't really care about that, but I was wondering how this compares to remmington 870s and mossbergs. It has three chokes. Wood is beautiful walnut with a great finish(why I bought it). I traded a Remington 870 magnum wingmaster 20 guage and about 80$, I'm thinking I should've made a straight trade. Anyone have this gun? Good for trap or deer hunting? Reliability issues? Possible upgrades?


----------

